# Snow Ex spreader?



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone have any experience or know someone who uses a Snow Ex spreader? Just curious on what people think of them and how good they might be. Im looking into possibly buying one at the end of season. I like the looks of them because they are all poly, which means no rust and BS. 
http://www.snowexspreaders.com/main_inventory/Salt_Spreaders/Vee_Maxx_8500/1/snow_ex_spreaders.htm


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

you know how much they are!!!!!!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

If they are anything like the tailgate kind they got to be great i have been looking into them also..


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

i own a 1075 and love it no problem at all i run bult salt thought it been great for me


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Buddy, I've got 4- 575's. This is my fourth season with them. Not one problem!!! There great!! Just take care of them!:salute: :salute:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Snow Picasso have you had to rebuild the trans mission or replace the bearings? I have rebuilt mine twice new set up is like 300,it takes some time but my rebuild was like 50 bucks a got a drawing with replacement part numbers if you need it drop me a pm .....its got the seal numbers ,frez plug,bearings, and keyway Dad does all the work on them(more time on his hands) if they build it he can repair it..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dutchman said:


> you know how much they are!!!!!!


Yeah, but im thinking for something that isnt gonna rust out or look like sh*t when the paint wears off after the first season or 2, it might be worth the extra money. 
So far it seems that everyone has positive comments about it.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

I just bought a 575 this year and I have to tell you I'm not happy with it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I fill mine up with ice melt and it just falls out the bottom on to the spreader. If you try to drive from job to job then it just falls out on the way. Let me know if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I fill mine on site unless its close to the job. Was that a new 575 or used the auger might be worn allowing free flow from the weight and size does matter(LOL) the finer the chemical the more it free flows. look at the drawings if part 15 is worn flow will pass thru part 2 bottom sleeve


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

No its not worn. For the money I payed you would think it would hold the material when not in use. All in all Im not to happy with it.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Tailgate spreaders don't hold the material in them - no matter what brand they are. If you are using some sort of ice-melt, _other than bagged rocksalt_, it will all come out. You have to fill according to job. The Snowex V spreaders have been an ok product, but do some searching on here. There are alot of unhappy campers. They have auger issues, as well as controler problems. A spreader that is selling well, has had ) complaints, and is becoming very popular fast, is the SaltDogg by Buyers. It is a poly, but has a Stainless tailsection. The price is real comparable.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought a 1075 this year and could not be happier. If I were you, I would just get a 1075 or 1875 instead of the V-boxes. All I run is de-icer in it and I can fill it up and go job to job and nothing falls out. It spreads great, and has only clogged up once but that was my fault.  Just make sure after every use it gets a bath and it will last forever!


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I bought the 575 this year and love it.
You have to fill to the right amount, I do large commercial so it does not matter to me.
Mine gets powerwashed and neutralized every snow.


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

*We use the 575 and 1875*

We use the 575 and 1875. The 1875 handles bulk salt with no problem at all but that is mostly due to the vibrator and we've had zero problems with it so far. The 575 has been having some problems lately. We only use bag salt in it and the salt seems to be sticking to the sides of the hopper, so I pretty much have to stop every five feet to shake the hopper when I'm spreading the salt....


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you are planning on buying the 1875 or smaller; i.e. tail gate unit, Buy It; they are the best out there. If you are planning on the V box units, save yourself time, money and a LOT of aggravation and buy something else. They are nothing more than oversized tailgate spreaders and I regret buying it. The new 8500 may be an improvement, but I'll wait and see. I'm tired of being SnowEx's Research & Developement department.


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guy snow ex is a good product I have the same problem with calcium or ice melt it is to small and doesn't stick together like salt when you drive it falls out. 
I have a snow-way tailgate on a truck it does have two slides on it to controll the amount that comes out and it can be closed driving from job to job there a littlr moe but well worth it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

fernalddude said:


> Hey Snow Picasso have you had to rebuild the trans mission or replace the bearings? I have rebuilt mine twice new set up is like 300,it takes some time but my rebuild was like 50 bucks a got a drawing with replacement part numbers if you need it drop me a pm .....its got the seal numbers ,frez plug,bearings, and keyway Dad does all the work on them(more time on his hands) if they build it he can repair it..


I would love your drawing with the part numbers, and a source for parts.. I had to replace a transmission this year on my 1075, do to me bending the shaft trying to remove the spinner.
I looked to get parts to re build it but had no luck.
Todd


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 1075. Its a good unit. I have a vibrator on it when the salt is alittle wet the vibrator is on the whole time. I run only bulk through it. I had problems with a connection coming loose on the motor but it was fixed. It OL's often (over load) but your not supost to run bulk through it anyhow. Its four years old and had over 100 yards of bulk salt through it. Thats over 200,000 lbs I cant believe it still works.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> Hey Snow Picasso have you had to rebuild the trans mission or replace the bearings? I have rebuilt mine twice new set up is like 300,it takes some time but my rebuild was like 50 bucks a got a drawing with replacement part numbers if you need it drop me a pm .....its got the seal numbers ,frez plug,bearings, and keyway Dad does all the work on them(more time on his hands) if they build it he can repair it..


Fernalddude, No I haven't! Every now and then I'll pour some trans fluid inside the hopper and run the spreader on low for a little while. That's it! I always do it when I'm putting them up for storage in the spring and when I pull them out in the fall! I'd like to say that's working! Also this year I've been spraying the outside spinner and all the metal with that Fluid Film. That stuff works great it literally acts as a protective barrier from the salt. I'm sure know this, but make sure you power wash all of the salt when your done with the spreader. That salt is the worst thing for those spreaders. Take Care, Snow Picasso


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*repair trans*

ok tried to scan some drawings but came out like s$$t but will get the numbers and better drawings after the game on monday


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

06HD BOSS said:


> Anyone have any experience or know someone who uses a Snow Ex spreader? Just curious on what people think of them and how good they might be. Im looking into possibly buying one at the end of season. I like the looks of them because they are all poly, which means no rust and BS.
> http://www.snowexspreaders.com/main_inventory/Salt_Spreaders/Vee_Maxx_8500/1/snow_ex_spreaders.htm


Don't buy a box style, but the tailgate ones are good.


----------



## countryside (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont want to say they are good or bad but we have 4 575's.

At the start of this season when I took them out of storage two of them did not work, one was still under the manufacture (2) year warranty but the other was fixed on my dime, 600 bucks.

The tranmission was bad on both but the second one a B*tch to take apart the spinner was forever stuck to the shaft so evrthing had to be cut away and while I was in there I went ahead and replace the drive motor as well.

Since I have taken all of them apart and added Stainless bolts with anti-seaze and 100% silcone around the spinner and shaft.

This summer I will take the oldest spreader and have the frame acid dipped and powder coated to see how it holds up.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*no pics*

Ok guys cant get dad's drawing to load up on the site to big by pixels so here are the bearing numbers FAF9102PP you need 2 Seal 15x32x7TC plus a frez plug i can email the drawing if you need it drop me a pm.... http://www.cinbelt.com/
is the place where i got mine just called them here are my prices bearing 15 bucks seal 5 bucks
Its a PITA to pull apart the first time but after that about 2 hours to rebuild from the start to finish that includes taking it of the spreader.. PS use never sez when ya put it back together and make sure you get the keyway in right ...


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

My first year with the 575 and so far I'm more than pleased with it (except the flakey reflective decals came off the first time it was powerwashed) and that it turns on at full power 99 and then sets back to the contoller setting.

I run with it loaded & have not lost any product out of the bottom. When I shut it off it turns off. 

Hope it continues to work as advertised.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have had a vee pro 6000 for 2 seasons now, and it has only failed me once and that was after a storm. I had to buy a new controller last fall. I am selling mine and asking $2200.00. I will post it in the for sale section ain the am. I am going to a dump box so I can use that in the summer also.

Regards Mike


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

uncles got a tailgate one the sand pro and loves it...he said he would never buy another brand or model he loves it...this is a guy who has been in the biz almost 50 yrs now so i listen when he talks lol


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

*tailing on the end of this thread...*

with a lot of guys with snowex mini pro 575's posting here, I would like to get some feedback on fefurbushing a 575 that is a few years old. Took the thing apart the other day and took the spot light mounts and pretty old reflectors off that someone had previously stuck on. I have small holes where they were, i mean we're talking small screw size but if the product was small enough running through, i could see some leaking out...not gonna happen. was wondering what i could patch it up with? because eventually it will be painted because the frame is going to be sandblasted and powdercoated. was wondering if anyone had this problem or a remotely similar one...any feedback is appreciated.
thanks,
dan


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

danny17 said:


> with a lot of guys with snowex mini pro 575's posting here, I would like to get some feedback on fefurbushing a 575 that is a few years old. Took the thing apart the other day and took the spot light mounts and pretty old reflectors off that someone had previously stuck on. I have small holes where they were, i mean we're talking small screw size but if the product was small enough running through, i could see some leaking out...not gonna happen. was wondering what i could patch it up with? because eventually it will be painted because the frame is going to be sandblasted and powdercoated. was wondering if anyone had this problem or a remotely similar one...any feedback is appreciated.
> thanks,
> dan


I'd just fill the holes with ss screws.

Gotta tell you, I installed LED's on the back of mine and run off the trailer plug.. run as tail lights & turn/brake lights. They do a job illuminating the spreader and helps keeps the tailgaters off it.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*DOT tape*

Here are some of my 575 at dark filling up at the resupply bins. I use dot tape works great...


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

*those are both good ideas...*

those are both good ideas golden arches and fernal dude. i have patched the holes with a fiberglass resin and have sanded then down, all i have to do is air off the unit, wash it, then repaint it. would like to encorporate both ideas into this spreader, fernaldude, where and how much did u get the dot tape for? pretty visible on a spreader, and golden arches i'm for sure copy catting you but you get full credit, where did u get your led's???? how did u wire it and do you have any pics?
thanks again,
dan


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

*snow ex*

Just got done using my 575. I use both Ice melt and bulk ( this load was very coarse) and have had no problem with it. 3rd year using it and have no complaints. Mine also came with a stainless flow control on it to regulate the ice melt or sand much better. And I just close it between jobs to keep from loosing product. I say BUY ONE!


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

FYI for everyone.... SnoWay makes a tailgate spreader that has a lever to pull and close the bottom of the spreader so your calcium doesn't fall out in between accounts. I have one and would not have switched to a V Box spreader if I hadn't needed to spread more salt faster. I never had an issue with the SnoWay. It's sitting in my garage if anyone is interested in it. 

Chris


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

for some 3m tape try northern tool don't buy the cheep stuff they fade or just do a search. The ones on the trucks are magnet backed

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...810&R=17810&cm_ven=TL&cm_pla=DF&cm_ite=safety

Also thinking about led bars also this guy has some good products golden what type do you have?
http://stores.ebay.com/Automotive-Lighting-Strobes


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

danny17 said:


> those are both good ideas golden arches and fernal dude. i have patched the holes with a fiberglass resin and have sanded then down, all i have to do is air off the unit, wash it, then repaint it. would like to encorporate both ideas into this spreader, fernaldude, where and how much did u get the dot tape for? pretty visible on a spreader, and golden arches i'm for sure copy catting you but you get full credit, where did u get your led's???? how did u wire it and do you have any pics?
> thanks again,
> dan


Most truck stops have the 3M (c-2) DOT tape.. if you get the "real stuff", it isn't cheap but it will last. Also availble on Ebay.

I got my LEDS off ebay. I ran the wiring down the exterior and used ss clamps & wire it directly into my trailer harness plug.. (double duty since that keeps the plug clean) also running 2 flood lights off same harness using trailer backup lights.. Both seem to be working well.

Very reliable source is : http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-LE...QcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6763QQitemZ8039575294

I've been considering updating to a new one that acts as a running and stop light.. Similar to http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dual...ewItemQQcategoryZ33715QQitemZ8038544151QQrdZ1

(I've never purchased from the second ones.. so please don't consider as a referral or recommendation. The first one listed is outstanding suppliers and very relialble.)


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*spray boom unfolded*

Ok this is a last year pic but its one of the snow ex with the spray boom out.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*second sprayer*

Ok this one is better daylite


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

looks good!
almost done with the refurb of my 575, i'll post some pics soon.
how old are they, they look brand new!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Thank You *

:waving: PR519,
Thank you for asking this question. I'm looking at a used 575 and as a little hesitant about buying it. I use bulk salt ( magic salt ) I'll give it a shot and let you know how I make out.

Thanks again,

Pale Rider


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*rebuild*

check out this post on rebuild i have the part numbers for the rebuild on the trans parts for 100 bucks...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33376


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Thanks for the parts help *

:waving: Fernadude,
Thanks for your help with the parts listings. I printed out everything I think I'll need :salute: 
Thanks again,
Pale Rider


----------



## port1000 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Snowex spreaders buyer beware*

The control boxes short out constantly,the replacements are over $850.00. All parts are very exspensive,factory support is terrible


----------



## Hawsss (Dec 21, 2010)

You can get an add-on gate closure for the 575's and the 1075's for around $90. Pretty easy to install yourself.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We run 3 snow ex's, all V style.

3000 - with 20" wood sides so it carries 1 ton
8000 - with 12" wood sides so it carries 2 ton
8500 - with 12" wood sides so it carries 3 ton

The 8000's have flow issues (Snow Ex has stated this and replaced them with the 7550), but we run it in a dump, so we just raise it up. Second vibrator is supposed to be a good option also.

The controller on the 8000 (same as the 3000) does not turn the vibrator on, so we just wired it direct to a toggle switch that we mounted on the control box

For the adjustability (auger and spinner) and the money they save, they are definately worth it to us.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

port1000;1163087 said:


> The control boxes short out constantly,the replacements are over $850.00. All parts are very exspensive,factory support is terrible


This is very true. I went through so many boxes I became a dealer for Karrier who makes the best replacement controller on the market. They also make a replacement transmission which is very fragile. Their smaller tail gat spreaders are the best on the market. I cut my teeth on them years ago. When they expanded to the V boxes, they didn't do enough R&D and it was a miserable failure. I can't tell you how manu hours I spend digging out the hopper to get a small rock out that jammed up everything. If you buy one of these POS, expect it to be little more than an oversized tail gate spreader and only run pristine salt through it; like bagged salt. I rant bulk salt at the airport for a season that was perfect; no clumps, stored inside, no rocks and had no issues. Whenever I ran bulk stored outside, it was pure misery. It stopped every 5 mins or less. Never again. The mfg refuses to stand behind their product and that alone will prevent me from buying again. 
I bought one of the very first Western Tornados that had a lot of issues, but Western stood behind their product and did whatever it took to make it right.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have two 8500's and love them!!!


----------



## port1000 (Dec 21, 2010)

*snow ex 8500's*

I love them too ,when they work.What year are your spreaders?


----------

